# Tarpon Fishing



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where and when is a good time to fish for tarpon? I'm from Mobile so I would be fishing around Gulf Shores,Dauphin Island, and Mobile Bay.Thanks


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

July, August, Early Sept,

From Middle bay light south........................


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

There was an article in Shallow Water Angler last summer. It named about 5 or 6 areas to catch Tarpon and the article named Navy Cove which blew me away. I knew there was a state record for Tarpon but thought it was a possiblity. I probably have about much chance of catching a Tarpon as a Tripletail. Since I've never seen either I'll assume they are both myths.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

They start showing up in June along the beaches and can be caught through early September. You can catch them all over the bay as well. Those hot, humid days with no wind seem to be the best. Live baits along the beach and fresh dead pogies in the bay. I caught the winning Tarpon in the Mobile Rotary tournament last year just south of the causeway.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

along the beaches and passes from june through september

use any kind of live bait, sig,herring,LY,threadfin,hardtail,mullet etc...


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks alot guys for all the help and information.


----------

